# Please congratulate SpywareDr on promotion



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations and thank you for the time spent at TSF:thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Congrats great job Doc!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice goin', Doc......congratulations!!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Corngrass Dr! Well don, well don :beerchug: :thumb:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Well done Doc, congratulations!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank *you* so much gentlemen! Really appreciate it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nicely done Doc congratulations well deserved.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:thumb: Thanks Joe!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Gratz Doc, well deserved!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:smile: Thanks Satrow!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats sdr  I thought you were already a mod :S


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

He was, now a global mod hence the colour change.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! :thumb:


As SABL put it, I now have a new Red Coat. :smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You get lotsa new tools with a Red Coat.....:smile:


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

With great power comes great responsibility


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nah just more on the learning curve.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Right? And the bright red coat is to make it easier for them to keep an eye on me. :wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Corday can't he is colour blind :whistling:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:grin: LOL. Need to keep that in mind.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't fool me. I just checked mechanically> COLOR=red


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:smile: :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

By which time he has all the cookies and biscuits.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yum! :wink:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations,


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:thumb: Thanks gentlemen!


----------

